# Best helmet for ice skating?



## Britishmum

My kids have ski helmets for skiing, and bell helmets for bike riding. They just started ice skating lessons last week, and were three of the only 5 kids on the ice wearing helmets, out of about 100 kids.

I put them in their ski helmets, but I'm wondering which are best to use. The ski helmets are difficult and pricey to replace, in addition to being hot to wear, whereas bell helmets can be bought at Target for $25. I don't want to have to replace ski helmets from just one minor knock on the ice, but equally, don't want to risk their noggins if a bike bell helmet is not safe. But if a bell helmet is as effective on the ice, it's far easier for me to throw one away and replace it if they take a fall.

Thoughts?


----------



## 34me

I am coming at this as a hockey mom. I would do the bike helmet. Most of the time when kiddos fall, if they hit there heads it's often the second thing they hit. So the benefit of having the lighter helmet on their head outweighs the possible benefit of the stronger helmet. He has been playing competitively for 8 years and neither he nor his siblings who have been through lessons have Hirt their noctuid with bike helmets on.....


----------



## leighi123

Most people I see wear ski helmets.


----------



## redvlagrl

I would do the bell helmets. Though we use a hockey helmet for DD with a full cage.


----------



## HollyBearsMom

If it just casual learn-to-skate type skating than either a bike or ski helmet is fine. if you really are worried I would talk the person in charge of the lessons or the rink.

My son has been wearing a hockey helmet since he started skating but he basically started skating and ice hockey at the same time, LOL.


----------



## Britishmum

I did plan to ask the teacher, but it seemed pointless, as mine were the only kids in their class wearing any helmet at all. Plus, it was a zoo, with the first classes being totally disorganized with kids going all over the place and no chance to speak with anyone at all. Honestly, I wouldn't trust their advice anyway, given the craziness of the whole organization.

I was just stunned that no other parents saw any need for any type of helmet. Two other kids out of all the kids in all the different classes, wore bike helmets. Mine were the only ones in ski helmets. So only 5 wore helmets out of about 100, and three of them were my own kids!

And of course, it was my kid who fell forwards and bust his lip. Sigh...............

I hadn't realized about the cage. That would have avoided the bust lip. If he continues, we'll get a skate helmet with a cage. For now, I guess we'll continue with the ski helmets and see if they complain about getting too hot. At least their noggins will be safe.


----------



## redvlagrl

Oh sorry about the lip 

That's why my DH insisted on the cage. Also I figured it would last us a while and at least one of our kids will probably play hockey. You can get them second hand sometimes.


----------



## HollyBearsMom

that's why I suggesting talking to the person in charge of the lessons-they usually know more than the teachers, sad to say!!

I am also surprised that the rink even allowed lessons with no helmets. Every rink in our area has "no helmet-no skate policy" for all the lessons. Honestly the only ones I see w/o helmets are the experienced figure skaters.


----------



## colsxjack

I would get a hockey helmet, with or without a cage. They are easy to get and relatively cheap. And you can get them second hand too. The helmets are made for the activity. And yes, I would have my kid in a helmet until they are proficient skaters. And any time playing hockey or shinny.


----------



## alegna

Interesting- down here helmets are nearly unheard of. Once in a blue moon you see a toddler out with one or a hockey player practicing on public ice in one- but regular learn to skate classes with kids? none.

-Angela


----------



## weliveintheforest

Where I live helmets are mandatory for little kid lessons. We're using a bike helmet, and I am comfortable with that.


----------



## Eclipsepearl

Our rink supplied helmets. They were the rounded kind but no cage.

My kids, having been through Lice Hell, wouldn't wear them so they used their bike helmets, which wasn't a good idea. Very quickly, the front part that sticks out got in the way.

I was surprised how quickly they improved and the helmets really got in the way. Try to get ones as least cumbersome as possible!


----------



## CrunchyMama08

I got a "sport helmet" for DD at Target to wear while learning to skate. It comes down farther on the back of the head than her bike helmet. I guess it's probably similar to a hockey helmet without a cage. I think it was only $20. Oh and FWIW DD is always the only kid wearing a helmet. I really don't understand why more parents don't think to put one on their kids.


----------



## Britishmum

Thanks for all the replies. We're using our ski helmets right now, as they cover more of the back of the head than the bell helmets. Interestingly, a few more kids now wear helmets, although still only maybe 10 kids out of waaaay more than 100. As my ds is the kid who keeps being told to slow down by the teacher, I reckon he'll be making good use of multiple helmets.









It amazes me how casual parents are, even those who watched ds being led off the ice with his mouth bleeding the first week, were still back for more without helmets the next lesson. Amazing. But many of their kids have all the fancy clothing and gear, even though they are beginners.


----------

